# Wireless doesn't use offered ip via dhcp [Solved]

## Tankred

My wireless adapter is connected to my accesspoint (192.168.178.1) which provides ip's over dhcp.

However my wireless adapter seem not to accept the provided ip.

```
dhcpcd[3805]: version 6.6.7 starting

dhcpcd[3805]: DUID 00:01:00:01:1c:7b:c5:a4:74:d4:35:f9:1a:01

dhcpcd[3805]: wlp0s20u5u1: IAID 00:26:bf:07

dhcpcd[3805]: wlp0s20u5u1: soliciting a DHCP lease

dhcpcd[3805]: wlp0s20u5u1: offered 192.168.178.23 from 192.168.178.1

dhcpcd[3805]: wlp0s20u5u1: soliciting an IPv6 router

dhcpcd[3805]: wlp0s20u5u1: probing for an IPv4LL address

dhcpcd[3805]: wlp0s20u5u1: using IPv4LL address 169.254.47.9

dhcpcd[3805]: wlp0s20u5u1: adding route to 169.254.0.0/16

dhcpcd[3805]: forked to background, child pid 3830

```

If i set the ip, broadcast and gateway manually with ifconfig it works fine.

Any ideas what goes wrong with dhcpcd?

iwconfig:

```

wlp0s20u5u1  IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"xxxxxxxx"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.472 GHz  Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:x:xx   

          Bit Rate=43.3 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=39/70  Signal level=-71 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:6  Invalid misc:235   Missed beacon:0

```

ifconfig:

```
wlp0s20u5u1: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 169.254.47.9  netmask 255.255.0.0  broadcast 169.254.255.255

        inet6 fe80::c24a:ff:fe26:bf07  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether c0:4a:00:26:bf:07  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 330  bytes 102491 (100.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 23  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 100  bytes 32850 (32.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

/edit: topic solvedLast edited by Tankred on Tue Feb 24, 2015 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

 *Tankred wrote:*   

> Any ideas what goes wrong with dhcpcd?

 

Tankred ... can you show us how the network (netifrc) and dhcpcd are configured ....

```
# egrep -v '(^#|^$)' /etc/dhcpcd.conf

# cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

best ... khay

----------

## Tankred

egrep -v '(^#|^$)' /etc/dhcpcd.conf 

```
persistent

option rapid_commit

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

option ntp_servers

require dhcp_server_identifier

slaac private

nohook lookup-hostname

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlp0s20u5u1="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_timeout_wlp0s20u5u1=30

iwconfig_wlp0s20u5u1_mode="Managed"

dhcpcd_wlp0s20u5u1="-t 10"

config_wlp0s20u5u1="dhcp"

```

----------

## charles17

 *Tankred wrote:*   

> My wireless adapter is connected to my accesspoint (192.168.178.1) which provides ip's over dhcp.
> 
> However my wireless adapter seem not to accept the provided ip.

 Is your AP configured to "only accept known devices"?

I'm having same problem with Fritz!Box and a dual booting (windows 7 and gentoo) laptop.  The AP accepts the wlan device only from the one or the other OS.  When I boot the other OS the device needs to be registerd again as new device.  And the wlan device cannot be registered twice as it's always the same MAC address.

----------

## Tankred

I have indeed a Fritz!Box but the box is configured to accept all new devices.

Fortunately the problem seems to be solved, as my wireless adapter now accepts the ip provided by the fritz!box. All i have done is to reemerge udev-init-scripts which solved the problem.

----------

